# AutoCAD pod VirtualBox'em

## Pryka

Witam czy wypróbowywał ktoś kiedyś takiej kombinacji:

Gentoo(albo jakieś inne distro) + VirtualBox + Windows + AutoCAD

Jakby to działało? W prawdzie mogę pracować na gołym Windowsie ale akurat teraz zależy mi na tym, aby to zrobił pod pingwinem.

----------

## ch4os

Wirtualizacja windowsa pod linuksowymi VM posysa, tragiczne jest szczegolnie IO, glownie z racji braku sterownikow do np. natywnego kontrolera dyskowego, nie wiem jak to wyglada w przypadku AutoCAD'a ale to jest chyba dosc ciezke narzedzie, wiec jezeli masz robic cos wiecej niz narysowanie dwoch kresek to dobrze sie zastanow - albo po prostu sprawdz, moze wystarzy Ci taka wydajnosc. Ja zostaje przy opinii ze linuksa najfajniej wirtualizuje sie pod Proxmoxem (KVM) a windowsa pod HyperV, system goscia jest wtedy najbardziej swiadom faktu ze jest wirtualizowany.

----------

## Raku

 *ch4os wrote:*   

> Wirtualizacja windowsa pod linuksowymi VM posysa

 

ale tu nikt nie chce wirtualizować w maszynach wirtualnych (nie wszystkie hyperwizory to w ogóle potrafią zrobić).

Tu chodzi o zwykłe uruchomienie windowsa jako VM i pracę w nim.

 *Quote:*   

> tragiczne jest szczegolnie IO, glownie z racji braku sterownikow do np. natywnego kontrolera dyskowego,

 

Dostępne są sterowniki do wirtualizowanych urządzeń I/O dla systemów windows. Citrix udostępnia swój XenTools (jest chyba też wersja XenTools dołączona do Xen Cloud Platform). VMware również udostępnia pakiet sterowników dla WMware Workstation (nie wiem, jak z wersją Server, bo od lat nie używałem). Virtualbox chyba również ma jakieś sterowniki dla gości z windows.

 *Quote:*   

> nie wiem jak to wyglada w przypadku AutoCAD'a ale to jest chyba dosc ciezke narzedzie, wiec jezeli masz robic cos wiecej niz narysowanie dwoch kresek to dobrze sie zastanow - albo po prostu sprawdz, moze wystarzy Ci taka wydajnosc.

 

Mam kilkadzieścia produkcyjnie działających serwerów windows (2003 i 208), do tego kilka wirtualizowanych dekstopów (windows 7 i XP) działających pod citriksowym Xenserverem. Na wydajność nikt nie narzeka.

Sam używam pod VMware Workstation Windowsa XP do testów i uruchamiania aplikacji "windows-only". Wydajność również zadowalająca. Trzeba tylko pamiętać, że windows sam z siebie zżera mnóstwo RAM. Uruchamiając go jako VM, trzeba mieć dużo wolnej pamięci (działa w końcu dodatkowo system na hoście).

A wracając do tematu: największym problemem w uruchamianiu autoCADa może być wydajność grafiki (jeśli potrzebuje on akceleracji 3D). Jeśli masz dużo RAM, warto spróbować. Będzie na pewno wolniej niż w natywnym systemie, ale może się okazać, że taka wydajność będzie wystarczająca.

----------

## ch4os

Nie chodzilo mi o vm w vm, to byloby lekko absurdalne. Wydajnosc winxp/7 wydaje Ci sie ok, bo np nie odpalales tego w hyperv - roznica jest spora (citrixa nie mialem okazji uzywac w produkcji zostal proxmox z kvm), a co do brakujacych sterownikow chodzilo mi o sterowniki do urzadzen typu VIRTIO, powtorze sie.. emulacja dysku posysa (czy przez ATA czy przez SATA), udostepnienie fizycznej partycji troche ratuje sprawe, ale nadal szalu to to nie robi, do test ok, do pracy na codzien - szalu bym dostal;)

----------

## Pryka

Dziękuję panom za odpowiedzi, akurat w tym przypadku 3D nie jest mi potrzebne. Fakt faktem jednak pozostaje, nie będzie to kilka kresek, tylko dość zaawansowane i złożone rysunki. Zobaczę jak to będzie wyglądać w wolnym czasie. Jak terminy się zluzują.

Co do ramu mam 4GB więc jestem w stanie dużo przeznaczyć na VM

ps. co do wydajności to może okazać się inaczej, AutoCAD zawzięcie cierpi na durny problem już od Windowsa Visty(teraz i Win7), Dojść intensywnie "szarpie" podczas kreślenia... na problem cierpi masa ludzi, niewielu pomagają rozwiązania...

----------

## Raku

 *ch4os wrote:*   

> a co do brakujacych sterownikow chodzilo mi o sterowniki do urzadzen typu VIRTIO,

 

i właśnie takie sterowniki (do sieci oraz I/O) udostępniają Citrix i VMware.

A jeśli chodzi o KVM, również coś takiego jest dostępne: http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/WindowsGuestDrivers/Download_Drivers

----------

## ch4os

 :Surprised:  lecę testować

----------

